# SPI margins



## hos11au (1 December 2010)

hi

i've got $12K with IB and want to trade one SPI contract at a time during the day. On top of the initial margin, how many ticks against me before I get asked for another margin payment? And how much?

cheers
hos


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2010)

Its about 6K a contract so one contract shouldnt be an issue.
You need to keep above the margin so if you lost 7K or 280 ticks you be sold out (Rough figures )


----------



## skc (1 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Its about 6K a contract so one contract shouldnt be an issue.
> You need to keep above the margin so if you lost 7K or 280 ticks you be sold out (Rough figures )




Right click on the ticker and select Contract Info - Detail will bring up what you need to know.

http://www.interactivebrokers.co.uk...te=IB&conid=71361866&detlev=2&sess=1291182480

Note the intraday vs overnight margin difference.


----------

